# Color Change



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Holly wanted to see if I could change the dogs colors, and tada I could. lol.

Pics of Honey's color change coming soon.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thats really cool, now if you could only do it for real Id send loki to you LOL.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

LMAO! Yeah I haven't gotten around to genetically changing colors yet.


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

that is very neat, how did you do it?, would it be ok if you can do bear? i love to see him as a blue


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I added a new layer and then colored over his blue on that layer with black then changed the layer opacity....Depends on color. Blue is easy to turn into black because the color is similar it just needs to be darkened. I haven't figured out how to turn my fawn girl a realistic shade of blue or black quite yet....I might be able to do it. Post a pick and I will try. Might take a while and I in no way guarantee the results.lol


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

ok thanks alot, if you cant do blue then do what you think would look best on him 



















sorry i posted 2 pics i couldnt decide if you want to use both an make him 2 differnt colours that be ok with me


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

i want a super rare reverse purple tri, with albino eyes, and merle.


lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha that's a riot!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

OK. I will mess around with it maybe tomorrow..

I soo can't do merle.


----------



## Natawnie (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL thats awesome... I did it to a pic of my orange tabby (colored him blue) and actually had a couple people ask me if I had him "painted"


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

It took me a bit..I forgot what I was doing, but here ya go!
Original








Color Change


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I like the purple


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

LMFAO, that is awesome. 
I always wanted someone to edit a pic of O'Malley with cropped ears so I could see what he would have looked like.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I want to do that but I can't seem to do digital crops.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I stole the doggie! lol. It is funner to make the unrealistic colors.


----------

